# Fish Tacos



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ingredients *
*Ingredients for fish *
1 lb. Yellowfin tuna cut into cubes
½ red onion, diced
4 plum tomatoes, diced
juice of 2 limes

*Ingredients for salsa*
1 ripe papaya, peeled , seeded and diced
½ red onion, diced
1 spring rosemary, finely chopped
zest and juice of 3 limes
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard (or more to taste)

*Ingredients for rest*
canola or vegetable oil
salt and pepper
chopped cilantro
flour tortillas 


 *Directions *
1. Mix all the ingredients for the salsa together in a bowl and let the flavors marry for 1/2 hour.
2. Pre-heat a saute pan and add about a tablespoon of canola oil (just enough to cover the bottom of the pan...it is imperative that the oil is hot but not smoking).
3. Add the tuna , season with salt and pepper, and saute for 30 seconds of so. 
4. Add the onions and tomatoes, and saute for another 30 seconds.
5. Add the lime juice and serve immediately over warm flour tortillas with the papaya salsa and fresh chopped cilantro.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 12, 2005)

Hope you like it! I swiped it from a place called 'Mas' in Chicago. Its GREAT!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 13, 2005)

i ate some really good fish tacos at Maui


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been yet to be brave enough to try a fish taco...
not sure why...


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

I was hesitant, too, pds, but I love them!  I haven't tried making them myself but whenever I have the chance to get them out (which isn't often), I do.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be sure to try them someday!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

I finally had them this past summer in Isle of Palms - they are AWESOME!!!!!  Very refreshing, very clean tasting, a nice hot sauce works well with them - my new favorite hot sauce is Cholula - has some nice heat to it without burning your taste buds permanently and a GREAT flavor - which sometimes is hard to detect in a hot sauce.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 13, 2005)

Try em!    Easy to make and VERY good too.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 14, 2005)

Fish tacos are awesome!  Here's a 'slaw' recipe from the 'Two Hot Tamales' (remember them - I miss them!) that goes great with fish tacos - either on the side, or right on the taco - 

LEMON CABBAGE RELISH

4-6 cups

½ medium cabbage shredded		
½ cup water		
salt to taste
Juice of 4 lemons (or 6-8 limes)	or - mix 'em up		
¼ cup chopped cilantro
optional - diced jalepeno

Rinse cabbage and drain well.  Stir in salt; add water and juice.  Toss to mix well.  Let marinate 30 minutes or up to 1 hour, refrigerated.  Drain before serving and sprinkle w/cilantro.


----------

